# 13 week old male peeing every where in the house



## Cooper Chayce (Apr 16, 2013)

my 13 week old is still peeing every where in house.. sometimes right in front of me. I have scooped him up and took him outside to finish and praised with treats. He pees his kennel which is just big enough for him to turn around in and only has a thin blanket in there. Today he ran in the kennel from just a few minutes of playing and peed on his blanket right in front of me. He lets me know when he has to go out to poop but he gives no signs when he needs to pee. I have him on a routine and take him out on a leash to pee which he does great but few minutes later he will pee on the floor in the house. Now he is peeing and jumping when my wife comes home or when someone comes over. he only has one room to play in which is where his kennel is. he loves being in his kennel but doesn't seem to care that he pees in it.. Not sure what to do


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Have you considered that it might be a medical issue rather than a behavioural issue?

It sounds like he might have a UTI (urinary tract infection)


----------



## Cooper Chayce (Apr 16, 2013)

I did ask my vet a few weeks ago about it and he said he was just still young. He goes back to the Vet again this Friday for his last set of shots and I will ask him to check for an infection


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

He is still young, yes, but the thing that really stuck out was peeing in his crate that you said was sectioned off. Peeing there goes against instinct and unless he was in there longer than he could hold it, it would suggest to me that there might be more to the story and he just *couldn't* hold it for other reasons.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

He needs to go out more frequently. We took ours out ever 15 minutes for the first few weeks the gradually added minutes on.

After any play time or food he needs to go right out to pee and then right back in.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Peeing in the crate means nothing, when very young they will go if they have to go. Clean the crate well after any accidents, and then clean it again.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Take the blanket out of the crate too is my advice. We realized Penny was more likely to pee in there if there was something to soak it up and push out of the way. 

Also agree about going out more frequently. We were out as much as every FIVE min for weeks. And if he's peeing again after shortly coming back in I'd try staying out longer in case he's not emptying his bladder enough at first pee. Penny would also pee more than once in a short time. 

Lastly, if you want them to check for UTI they might need a sample. So I'd call and ask so you're prepared.


----------



## Cooper Chayce (Apr 16, 2013)

hes is not in his kennel too long and I do clean out his kennel every time and wash the blanket. I did go to a smaller thinner blanket so we shall see if that helps. I will start taking him out more often and see if that helps. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

How often did your parents change your britches
week 14? :


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Get some natures Miracle and clean everything fresh and start over. I would also lose the blanket for a while. Think about shorting up his free space in his cage. You can get some peg board and some plastic wire ties at home depot have them cut the wood to size for you


----------



## MoVizzy (May 3, 2013)

Ah! We are having the SAME issue with our V! He is 13 weeks old, can hold it all night long, then during the day it's as if there is a switch and just pees whenever he feels like it! He is treated every time he pees outside and we ring a little bell that's by the door before he's taken outside, but then bring him back inside, and within 10 minutes he pees on something else!!! I can take him outside every 20 minutes and have an accident free day only to have him completely regress by the next day.

He is also peeing in his crate during the day  He gets a 30 min walk in the morning and at least an hour of play time with our other dog and then unfortunately has to be in the crate when I leave for work. I come home at lunch to let him out and get another hour of playtime in, but it never fails that he pees in his crate during the afternoon.

He peed 4 times at the vet office last week and we had a UA done and he's completely fine. I think it is just something that may take longer for him to grow out of. He's fantastic in all other training aspects. Doesn't jump, knows sit, down and shake - so we know he's a smart boy! Just can't stop peeing!! And of course he has a new favorite pee spot - over the air vent. Fantastic.

We will definitely be trying the no blanket in the crate. Sigh, at least I'm not the only one. It's definitely a struggle


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

WHOA! Taking the blanket out of the crate?! Sounds like punishment to me. Nonono!

Listen, it takes time to train a dog, they have the natural instinct to hold it and not soil. What you're working against, though is biology. Like humans, the neurological connections take time to strengthen before they can actually hold it. Expect regressions, and try to tolerate the frustration...they're not doing this to get even or out of spite, those are (sadly) uniquely human intents. They go on the blanket b/c they associate it with separateness from the rest of the crate, they're trying t get as far from it as possible. But, before they urinate in the crate, they enjoy the comforts of the blanket, and that is important for them.

Walk them more frequently, praise them more, try to figure out what their natural daytime rhythm is and then use that to anticipate when they have to go out, and get them out before then...even if it means every 15 minutes or so. Eventually, they will develop the capacity to utilize the instinct, and until then, try to figure ways to work with the instinct (walking more frequently) rather than do things that risk the development of other behavioral issues.

I keep a thick bath mat and a small blanket in the corner so he can nest. If he urinates in the crate, I just wash them...but to take them out and leave him without the comforts seems like it creates an unhappy environment for them to be in.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No mess, guarantee... teleporting the puppy outside every 30 min


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would expect Ozkar to comment on this but he's done it so many times I'll quote him to save a job 

"Mop up the wet spot with a tissue or paper towel, pick up the wet towel, pick up the puppy, take them both outside to where you want puppy to pee. Place the towel down, place the puppy down, allow puppy to sniff it and treat/reward/praise like **** immediately.

Repeat this consistently. 

The next suggestion is stop letting puppy win by bringing it inside before it pees. You have to outlast it. At the moment, it's winning the game every time you retreat back inside prior to puppy going. I have had to sit out side for sometimes half an hour or more to make them realise they went or we did not come back inside. They soon learn to run out, pee quickly and get let back in fast" 

Apparently it works really well so worth a try.


----------

